# Smok Trinity Alpha coils



## JurgensSt (6/6/19)

Looking for the 0.8 mesh coil for the Trinity Alpha


----------



## BumbleBee (6/6/19)

I have all the kinds 

https://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/clearomizer-coils-heads/smok-nord-coil-pack

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (6/6/19)

Thanks @BumbleBee 

Order placed

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/6/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee
> 
> Order placed


Glad I could help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/6/19)

Thank you Mr @BumbleBee 







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/6/19)

What a boytjie @BumbleBee ! From Limpopo to the Woesrand in less than a day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

